# Chucks Bass Kliche



## K Pedals (Aug 23, 2022)

Just got it finished… everything fit on the full size kliche except C2 (1uF)… but it fits perfectly under the board… 
This thing sounds amazing on bass, which I expected but also sounds amazing on guitar too… which I wasn’t expecting… anyway Amazing job Mr Bones!¡


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 23, 2022)

think i got some 1uf mlcc’s from digikey or stomp box, might have kept it topside but good to know it works for the whole family by ppcb


----------



## Robert (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice! 

Might have to see about increasing the spacing around C2 in the future to make it easier.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 24, 2022)

How does it sound different than a regular Klon on guitar? Now I'm intrigued.......


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 24, 2022)

I need to do a shootout… 
I haven’t A B’ed them …


----------



## peccary (Aug 24, 2022)

That was fast!

Any chance of a sound sample on bass?


----------



## DAJE (Aug 24, 2022)

Any reason a Boneyard Bass Klone wouldn't work on a Kliché Mini PCB?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 24, 2022)

DAJE said:


> Any reason a Boneyard Bass Klone wouldn't work on a Kliché MiniPCB?


Not at all. That’s what Chuck’s is built on in his thread


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Aug 24, 2022)

DAJE said:


> Any reason a Boneyard Bass Klone wouldn't work on a Kliché MiniPCB?


That's what I just ordered.  It's a conspiracy though... notice the article drops right after the coupon code ends?  Bugg n Chuck are in cahoots!  Just like the addictive chemicals in the colonels chicken.


----------



## DAJE (Aug 24, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> That's what I just ordered.  It's a conspiracy though... notice the article drops right after the coupon code ends?  Bugg n Chuck are in cahoots!  Just like the addictive chemicals in the colonels chicken.


I'm going to be adding a Kliché Mini PCB to my next order, for sure. No hurry, though. I can wait for the next sale. Probably.


----------



## DAJE (Aug 24, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Not at all. That’s what Chuck’s is built on in his thread


Yes, obviously, now that you've pointed it out.


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 24, 2022)

now i wonder which versions of tl072 to use  this has a pair of P’s, chuck’s mini uses an IP for 1 and my current stash are CP’s….


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 24, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> now i wonder which versions of tl072 to use  this has a pair of P’s, chuck’s mini uses an IP for 1 and my current stash are CP’s….


I read somewhere TL072IP are less noise?¿
I don’t really know the difference…🤷🏻‍♂️
I used all of them before…


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm keen to see such a klean Klon Klone. 

The white power jack is the icing on the white cake, but this build is no _blanc-mange_ — very tasty!


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 25, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I'm keen to see such a klean Klon Klone.
> 
> The white power jack is the icing on the white cake, but this build is no _blanc-mange_ — very tasty!


Thanks¡!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 25, 2022)

K Pedals said:


> I read somewhere TL072IP are less noise?¿
> I don’t really know the difference…🤷🏻‍♂️
> I used all of them before…


There's no electrical difference.  The I-suffix part is rated for the Industrial temp range: -40C to +85C.  The C-suffix part is rated for the Commercial temp range: 0C to +70C.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 25, 2022)

Very clean build!


Robert said:


> Nice!
> 
> Might have to see about increasing the spacing around C2 in the future to make it easier.


Needed on both boards.  It was very snug on the Mini.


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 25, 2022)

if it’s about temp rating and not thd I’ll use my cp’s they end up anywhere below 10C/55ish F then it’s not even in use.

I wonder if why I didn’t like a regular klon is same reason this mod still sounds good on guitar, the bass end not being lost/to trebley


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 25, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> if it’s about temp rating and not thd I’ll use my cp’s they end up anywhere below 10C/55ish F then it’s not even in use.
> 
> I wonder if why I didn’t like a regular klon is same reason this mod still sounds good on guitar, the bass end not being lost/to trebley


Yeah I’d think so…
It really didn’t sound that anemic until I built this one…


----------



## Dan0h (Aug 25, 2022)

Awesome. Going to have to build one now too.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 25, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> Awesome. Going to have to build one now too.


Same....and here I thought I was done with Klone's.......


----------



## swelchy (Aug 25, 2022)

So where is this bass mod build located? I have a few kliche' boards and want to build one for a friend that plays bass


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 25, 2022)

swelchy said:


> So where is this bass mod build located? I have a few kliche' boards and want to build one for a friend that plays bass


Here's a link to a link.


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 25, 2022)

Here’s the cheat sheet


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 25, 2022)

K Pedals said:


> Here’s the cheat sheet


This is for the Mini right?


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 25, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> This is for the Mini right?


Both


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 25, 2022)

Ref des are the same for both.


----------



## jimilee (Aug 25, 2022)

I’ve got an Aion board laying around, now I know what I’m going to do with it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 25, 2022)

You'll have to translate the ref des, they are NOT the same with the Aion board.  Look at the two schematics and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## jimilee (Aug 25, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You'll have to translate the ref des, they are NOT the same with the Aion board.  Look at the two schematics and you'll see what I mean.


Oh yeah, I figured I’d pull out the schematics.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 25, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Ref des are the same for both.


Ah, ok, I've never built the Mini before, I assumed there'd be some shuffling around.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 28, 2022)

First thing I did after reading Chuck's thread was mark up my Kliché Mini PDF schematic:





If Robert or Dave object to posting the schematic as above I'll delete it or the admin can delete it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2022)

No objections from me.


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 28, 2022)

let’s see, schematic  of board on seller’s support forum with annotated effects of what parts swapping does using info from 2 free to DL pdf files… wtf is this full tone? j/k


Back to serious:
Im happy to see which values might socket to alter the range on a second board! I’ll build it the cdb way 1st though.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2022)

Neil was just being polite.  

There are some other values to fiddle if you want to further alter the tonal palette.  Or if one finds the Bass mod has too much bottom for guitar, then you can always split the difference between stock & Bass mod values.


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 28, 2022)

I know, I just couldn’t resist a jab at somebody (ft’s owner).

I do like the assistance on the schematic on where to start goofing with it for people new to breadboarding and just finished “standard “ fuzz and boost circuits and want more


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Aug 28, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> First thing I did after reading Chuck's thread was mark up my Kliché Mini PDF schematic:
> 
> View attachment 31413
> 
> If Robert or Dave object to posting the schematic as above I'll delete it or the admin can delete it.


Man do I love copying ya'lls homework. Thanks for posting, I was about to do this.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2022)

'sall good, Man.


----------

